# Police Officer Charles Kondek



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Charles Kondek*
Tarpon Springs Police Department, Florida

End of Watch: Sunday, December 21, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 45
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/21/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* Apprehended
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer Charlie Kondek was shot and killed while responding to a noise complaint call at 199 Grand Boulevard.

Residents of an apartment complex had called police because a man who had been knocking on apartment doors at approximately 2:00 am. When Officer Kondek arrived at the scene he was shot by the subject.

The man then fled in a vehicle but was apprehended a short distance away after crashing into a utility pole and parked car.

Officer Kondek had served with the Tarpon Springs Police Department for 17 years and had previously served with the New York City Police Department for five years. He is survived by his wife and five children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Robert Kochen
Tarpon Springs Police Department
444 S Huey Avenue
Tarpon Springs, FL 34689

Phone: (727) 938-2849

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22311-police-officer-charles-kondek#ixzz3MYrroIyb


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sadly interesting that he had been NYPD prior to Tarpon Springs and to die on the same weekend as two NYPD. RIP, Brother.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Rip brother.


----------

